# This Evenings Moon Part 2.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had another bash at the moon without a UV filter this time.

A little tweak in Cs3 & noise removed with Noise Ninja.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

What setting & lens did you use for that?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> What setting & lens did you use for that?


I used a Canon 450d with a Canon EF 90-300mm lens.

Exposure Time = 1/200"
F Number = F6.3
Exposure Program = Aperture priority
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2009-03-06 19:46:05
Date Time Digitized = 2009-03-06 19:46:05
Shutter Speed Value = 7.64 TV
Aperture Value = 5.31 AV
Exposure Bias Value = -2EV
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

amazing wish i could take picures like that


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One of the best I've seen on here. Well done:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Good one Snoop... but the image is full of sharpening artefacts... back off the sharpening a tad and it will be perfect.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic mate!!!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

spitfire said:


> One of the best I've seen on here. Well done:thumb:


^ what he said - cracking photo :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Fine shot mate :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Good one Snoop... but the image is full of sharpening artefacts... back off the sharpening a tad and it will be perfect.


Your probably right,it may be a little oversharpened.
It looks good from my laptop monitor at the moment.

I have a Spyder monitor calibrator to collect from the Post Office this
morning so hopefully what i see will look a lot better :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

One of the best iv'e seen, lod is amazing.


----------

